# 2004 MK4 Golf RCN-210 radio install CAN issues



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi all, I've recently purchased the cool RCN-210 from VW China radio for my 2004 Golf. I posted about my issues in the MK4 forum and was directed here. I'm going to update this post with the latest info and hopefully it will help someone else with a similar issue. 

Since my car has the quadlock connector and this radio has the old DIN style plugs, I got a basic adapter to convert between the 2. Here's the radio. 










My issue is as follows: Speakers connected OK, constant power/ground OK. Illumination and key sense power not OK. Those 2 functions normally come through the CAN bus. When I directly connected the CAN + and - wires from the original radio, the illumination works properly (including display variable dimming!) but the switched power/key sense does not. This causes the radio to display "Key off" when you try to turn on the Bluetooth.

I have both can+ (orange/green) and can- (orange/black) connected to the *can convenience* bus. With this setup I get perfect illumination including variable levels, but no key sense and therefore; no Bluetooth. Here's a pic of the radio's diagram and my plug.










I understand that I can tap key-in power from fuse #10 but I have nowhere to send it? Does anyone have a schematic of the RCN210, or a complete diagram of the output pins? If there is an alternate way to connect it and bypass the CAN-bus, I would consider it. 

*I do have a CAN adapter, but it doesn't seem to work properly either. For this discussion though, I'm looking for other alternatives*

Thanks, all suggestions appreciated!


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

Just a quick bump....

Nobody has an idea what the other pins may be for? I'm too scared to start testing with 12v power.


----------



## anaml (Nov 25, 2016)

Anyone? I have the same issue.


----------



## AKOEuro (Nov 14, 2009)

Did you ever get this sorted out?


----------



## James4G (Jun 7, 2018)

As I known, there are 2 models of stereos for Golf/Jetta MK4, single Din and Double Din. 
Single Din head unit has iso harness adapter. Double Din is Monsoon brand, vw quadlock adapter. After I made purchase on ebay the seller ask me about my old stereo model, and send the correct adapter. It was plug and play to replace of my double din Monsoon stereo.
Everything including bluetooth works fine. The seller's username is gldnrt I believe he would be able to answer the question.


----------



## James4G (Jun 7, 2018)

James4G said:


> As I known, there are 2 models of stereos for Golf/Jetta MK4, single Din and Double Din.
> Single Din head unit has iso harness adapter. Double Din is Monsoon brand, vw quadlock adapter. After I made purchase on ebay the seller ask me about my old stereo model, and send the correct adapter. It was plug and play to replace of my double din Monsoon stereo.
> Everything including bluetooth works fine. The seller's username is gldnrt I believe he would be able to answer the question.


If your old head unit is single Din, go for this
www.ebay.com/itm/263440663458


If yours is double Din Monsoon, go for below
https://www.ebay.com/itm/253672892706


----------



## alfawex (Aug 7, 2018)

James4G said:


> James4G said:
> 
> 
> > As I known, there are 2 models of stereos for Golf/Jetta MK4, single Din and Double Din.
> ...


Close to buying the single DIN version. For someone with 0 knowledge of installing stereos is this difficult? Main needs are a stereo that’ll give me radio, bluetooth for calls and music. If theres any other recommendations let me know


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

James4G said:


> If your old head unit is single Din, go for this
> www.ebay.com/itm/263440663458
> 
> 
> ...


Came across his listing on ebay while searching for double din compatibility. I think my mk4 doulbe din is gonna get a nice upgrade soon 
Hopefully it will plug n play without issues. Does the radio turn off with key removal? and interior lights dimmer works too?


----------



## goodysh (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect an older thread but I am looking to update my stock OEM radio in 2003 GTI. It is double DIN but not Monsoon.

Has anyone bought from the above listed ebay seller to replace a double DIN unit in a Mk4?

If so, is it really plug and play? 

Is an antenna adapter needed? 

Thanks


----------

